# Are you a "Gun Nut?"



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 

"You Might Be A Gun Nut If"


-If You've ever dabbed a little Hoppe's on your neck before going on a date...
-If you bought checkering tools, checkered all your gunstocks and are now starting on the bedposts...
-If you cannot really recall just how many guns you own...
-Surplus ammunition suppliers call you to see if there was anything you were looking for...
-If you bought a gun from a gunshop, only to realize you used to own it years ago...
-If you've ever shot out a 1911 barrel.........
-If you save brass and have a case tumbler, but don't reload...
-If you ever stripped the paint off of your car and then blued it
-If you've ever bought ammo for a caliber you didn,t shoot, thinking that someday you might own a gun in that caliber...
-If your computer passwords are gun related...
-If your five-year-old can detail strip and fully reassemble an M-1 Garand............
-If you take your guns out of the safe and handle them, just so you can wipe them down before going to bed...
-If your local gunsmith calls you for obsolete parts...
-If you home-school and use ballistic tables for math lessons...
-If your gun safe is bigger than your refrigerator...
-If the speedometer on your car is in both m.p.h. and fps...
-If you call Brownells and they recognize your voice...
-If you own reloading dies for calibers that you do not shoot...
-If you understand Smith and Wesson's model numbers...
-If you ever bought two different brands of the same bullet just to see which one "shot better"...
-If you've ever had to explain "that it's not the same gun it's a variant!"...
-If watching the Lion King gives you the itch for a .470 Nitro...
-If you cut out your best groups and carry them in your wallet like photos...
-If you've ever gone to a gun show three times in one month, and were excited every time...
-If you feel that a golf course is a willful and deliberate misuse of a perfectly good rifle range...
-If you ever accidentally seasoned a steak with FFFFg black powder...
-If your brass tumbler used to be a small cement mixers.
-If you identify the gun on the cover of Dillon's Blue Press before you notice the girl...
-If you make $30/hr at work and spent 35 min- on your knees at the range looking for that last piece of .40 brass...
-If you have guns in your safes that you can't for the life of you remember how you came by...
-If the FBI asks you to identify firearms they can't...
-If ammo manufacturers had to layoff workers when you went to Europe for a month's vacation...
-If you know the range of every tree in the neighborhood...
-if you can tell the caliber of any spent casing just by feel...
-If you plead with the gun shop to hold a rifle/shotgun until you have space for it...
-If you can't figure out why your non-shooting friends laugh when you say "Bushmaster"...
-If you didn't get that last one because you don't have any "non-shooting" friends...
-If you driver's license says "must wear night vision goggles."
-If your shoulder is callused...
-If manufactures ask you how their rifles hold up.
-If you get misty eyed evey time you sell a gun..
-If you alternate Silvertips, Hydra-Shoks and Black Talons in your magazines because they look prettier that way..........
-If you guess windage and range every time you look at a road sign...
-If you went out to the range this weekend to shoot up ammo, just so you'd have some brass to reload...
-RCBS answers your phone calls, "What have YOU dreamed up this time?"..............


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt082


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

A lot of this sounds really familiar to me. :mrgreen:


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Good list. I presume if I answered yes to any one, I qualify. It got me with the "can't remember how many you have", and gun related computer passwords.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

When my kids read that they kept saying yea that's dad over and over again.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

